# Auto-detect game capture in OBS/OBS.Live



## FilthGnasty (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi, I'm wanting to suggest that OBS/OBS.Live get the "Auto-detect game" feature like SLOBS has added earlier this year.

Currently if you like to play multiple games, you either have to

Make a scene for each of the games you play OR
You have to manually change the game you're playing by right clicking the Game Capture Source > Properties > Capture specific window > Window (game you want to capture).

Sure, the 2 options mentioned above are available options, but this should be automatic to make things as effortless as possible. And seeing as how SLOBS has it, I don't see why OBS/OBS.Live can't also have it.

If needed, here is the exact thing I'm talking about (video included)








						How to Automatically Detect and Capture a Game Source in Streamlabs OBS
					

Here at Streamlabs, we strive to create a seamless experience for our streamers. When they use our software, we want them focused on…




					blog.streamlabs.com
				




P.s. if this feature also exists in OBS/OBS.Live and I'm just too dumb to find it, let me know. However, I've searched in OBS settings and have also searched online with no answer. Thank you.


----------

